# نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جوا&#158



## Coptic Princess (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جوا&#158*

*الحــب وكــده*
*




*​ 
*هل أنت متردد في اختيار شريك حياتك ومش عارف هو مناسب ولاّ لأ؟؟؟*
*هل مشاكلك زادت مع زوجتك وبتحاول تصلح العلاقة؟؟*
*هل حاسس إن فيه شروخ في علاقتك مع حبيبك؟؟*
*هل بتحس ساعات إنه مش فاهمك وإنت مش فاهمة؟؟*​ 
*.. الحب*
*هو أقوى عاطفة إنسانية على الإطلاق.. مافيش حد يقدر ينكر طبعا*
*بيقولوا إن الحب أعمى وإن الواحد مش ممكن يفكر لما بيحب.. والاعتماد بيكون على القسمة والنصيب.. وبيقولوا إنك لو حبيت حد مش مناسب فلازم تضحي عشانه مهما كان حجم التضحية.. لأن كلما زادت التضحية كان ده دليل أقوى على الحب*​ 


*هل الكلام ده صح؟؟*
*الإجابة هي: طبعا لأ*
*الكلام ده مش صح..*
*فيه قواعد حطها الباحثين وخبراء العلاقات الإنسانية عشان تنجح أي علاقة.. لكن للأسف احنا ماعندناش أي فكرة عنها*
************
*الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع*​ 



*فيه حكمة أمريكية شهيرة بتقول: مافيش أي شيء مؤكد في حياتنا غير: الموت والضرايب*
*وأضاف د." فيل":............. والإحباط*
*من كتاب*
*(Relationships Rescue)*​ 
*الإحباط فعلا شيء مؤكد في حياتنا كلها ولازم نتعامل معاه*
*هتحبط في العمل مثلا.. في الدراسة.. في البيت.. في الشارع*
*وأكيد أكيد.. هتلاقي إحباط.. في الحب*
*لما بنحب بنلاقي كل حاجة حلوة.. الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع والعصافير بتصوصو حواليك ومافيش أي مشاكل في الحياة.. كله رائع وجميل.. لكن هل الحالة دي بتستمر؟؟*
*طيب.. عشان نعرف إيه هو الموضوع لازم نتكلم عن مراحل الحب*​ 
*المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة الانبهار*
*في المرحلة دي بتكون العلاقة لسه في أولها.. لسه عارفين بعض والكيوبيد لسه رامي سهمه في قلوبهم*
*تتميز المرحلة دي بالتالي: بتشوف الشخص اللي بتحبه على إنه (كامل) ومافيهوش أي نقص.. ظريف ودمه خفيف وبتبقى سعيد وإنت معاه وكده يعني.. باختصار: بتحس إنه كامل*
*والمرحلة دي هي اللي أنتجت كل قصائد الحب والأغاني في التاريخ الإنساني.. لأنها -زي ما احنا عارفين كلنا- أروع ما في العلاقات الإنسانية*
*شيء مهم جدا: احذر الارتباط في المرحلة دي*​ 

*المرحلة التانية: الاكتشاف*
*هي مرحلة إنكم تعرفوا بعض أكتر*
*بمرور الوقت هتكتشف إن الشخص اللي بتحبه مش كامل زي ما كنت فاكر.. هتكتشف فيه عيوب وحاجات ماكنتش تعرفها.. بل وحاجات بتضايقك كمان*​ 




​ 
*هل ده طبيعي؟*
*الاجابة: طبيعي تماما.. ولما تلاقي ده بيحصل اعرف إنك ماشي صح*
*في المرحلة دي بتختفي الصورة المزيفة الي كنت شايفها في مرحلة الانبهار.. هتشوف الشخص ده على طبيعته وفي الوقت ده تقدر تقرر*​ 
************
*كيف نتعامل مع هذه الاختلافات؟؟ *
*فيه جملة مشهورة جدا بيقولها المحبين في المرحلة دي: احنا عشان بنحب بعض.. هنتغير احنا الاتنين*
*هل ده صح؟*
*الإجابة: الباحثين بيقولوا: غلط طبعا*
*لنجاح أي علاقة، لازم تحترم اختلاف الآخر وماتحاولش تغيره مطلقا*
*باكرر: ماتحاولش تغير شريك حياتك.. حاول تتعايش مع الاختلاف وتوضح له اللي بيضايقك.. بس*
*في المرحلة دي تأكد من إنك عرفت الاختلافات اللي في الشخص ده كويس.. واسأل نفسك: هل لسه باحبه رغم الاختلافات دي؟*
*هل هاقدر أتعايش مع الاختلافات دي؟؟*
*هل هيحصل صدام بسبب الاختلافات دي؟؟*
*هل الصفة دي جزء من هويته وتكوينه؟*
*طبعا فيه تضحيات في الحب.. لكن ما حدود التضحية؟؟*
************
*The identity*
*كل واحد فينا عنده هويّة شخصية.. هي اللي بتحسسه بالثقة والإحساس بذاته.. ومن غيرها يفقد تقديره لذاته*
*إنت بتنظر لنفسك ازاي؟؟*
*إنت مين؟*
*إيه صفاتك؟*
*كل واحد فينا عنده ثوابته ومبادئه أيا كانت... دينية، اجتماعية، ثقافية*
*حاجات ماينفعش تتغير فيه*​ 
*واحد ملتزم (هويته): القرب من الله هو طريق السعادة*
*واحد متحرر (هويته): لا زم أنبسط قدر الإمكان.. باكره الزعل*
*واحد مصلح (هويته): هدفي أصلح البلد*
*وكده يعني*
*كل واحد له هويته اللي بتحدد نمط حياته*
*زي ما قلنا: الاختلاف طبيعي بين أي اتنين بينهم علاقة.. بس أهم حاجة: الهوية دي ماتكونش متضاربة*
*يعني ضحي بأي حاجة إلا هويتك.. لو حد منكم ضحى بهويته هيتعب ومش هيقدر يكمل*​ 

​ 
*مثال لهويات متضاربة*
*:*
*واحد متشدد - راقصة باليه*
*مصري مخلص - إسرائيلية بتكره مصر*
*واحد عايز يصلح المجتمع - واحدة عايزة تعيش حياتها*
*فهمتم قصدي إيه؟*
*أي خلافات تانية ممكن تتحل*
*يعني مثلا*
*:*
*واحد بيحب الكورة - هي بتحب الموسيقى*
*هو بيحب القراءة قبل النوم - هي بتحب الفرجة على التليفزيون*
*هو بيحب المحشي - هي بتحب الريجيم*​ 
*دي حاجات مش في صميم الهوية الشخصية للواحد منهم.. كلها حاجات ممكن يوجد لها حل وسط*
*لكن ماتحاولش أبدا تغير الشخص التاني زي ما قلنا.. ماتجبرهاش تحب الكورة مثلا.. ماتجبريهوش يبطل قراءة ويتفرج على التليفزيون*
*أي حلول وسط زي: إنتي تتفرجي على التليفزيون وهو قاعد جنبك يقرا!! بس كده*
************​ 

​ 
*نجاح العلاقة بيعتمد على إن: كل واحد يقبل التاني زي ما هو من غير ما يسعى لتغييره.. وهو ده اللي بيسموه*
*the unconditional love *
*أو الحب غيرالمشروط*
*أي خلاف بينك وبين حبيبك لو كان فيه أي حاجة أيا كانت ممكن تتعايش معاه.. إلا لو اختلاف في الهوية*
*ما أهم قيمة في حياتك؟؟*
*جميل.. لا تتنازل عنها إذن*
************
*حافظ على هويّتك وماتضحيش بيها واسأل نفسك: لو ماغيرتش هويتي أو هي غيرت هويتها.. هل هتستمر العلاقة؟؟*
*لو إجابتك هي: نعم*
*يبقى ألف مبروك مقدما*
*وابقوا اعزمونا على الفرح*
************
*بقلـم: د.شــريف عـرفة*​


----------



## sunny man (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جو&#15*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic Princess (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جو*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم. ربنا يبارك حياتك



*سلام المسيح استاذي*

*شكرا علي مرورك الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما*​


----------



## tina_tina (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جو&#15*

موضوع حلو اوى
ربنا يباركك
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## sara2003 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جو&#15*

فعلا اكتر من رائع كلامك جدا
ممكن اسئلك سؤال ياريت تساعدنى فى الاجابة
انا بحب خطيبي جدا ومهتمية بية على الاخر وموافقةبية وبعيوبة 
بس سؤالى هو انه مهمل فية ازاي اخلى يهتم بية ويشد لية زى انا ممكن تساعدنى  وكمان بعيد عن الكنيسة كل البعد دة بسب شغلة ممكن تساعدنى وتجاوبنى ومرسي ليك


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جو*



tina_tina قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى
> ربنا يباركك
> شكرا على الموضوع


 
*سلام المسيح حبيبتي*

*شكرا علي مرورك وعلي الرد الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: نصائح د.شــريف عـرفة للمخطوبين علي وش جو*



sara2003 قال:


> فعلا اكتر من رائع كلامك جدا
> ممكن اسئلك سؤال ياريت تساعدنى فى الاجابة
> انا بحب خطيبي جدا ومهتمية بية على الاخر وموافقةبية وبعيوبة
> بس سؤالى هو انه مهمل فية ازاي اخلى يهتم بية ويشد لية زى انا ممكن تساعدنى وكمان بعيد عن الكنيسة كل البعد دة بسب شغلة ممكن تساعدنى وتجاوبنى ومرسي ليك


 


*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين اتكالي واعتمادي عليه*
*اولا احب اشكرك اختي الحبيبه علي مرورك والرد علي الموضوع..اخدنا بركه*

*من نحيه خطيبك كونه انه مش مهتم بيكي..السبب الرئيسي لعدم اهتمامه بيكي هو البعد عن الرب يسوع المسيح وعن كلمته..لان الرب يسوع اوصي الرجل ان يحب امراته  كما احب الله الكنيسه ويبذل نفسه من اجلها..والانجيل الطاهر اوصي الرجل ان يعامل امرأته كما يعامل جسده ويعتني بها..علشان تخلي خطيبك يعتني بيكي لازم تحاولي ان تقربيه من الرب يسوع والكنيسه والكتاب المقدس...لان لو الرجل المسيحي اتبع ما يقوله الانجيل بخصوص معامله امراته مكنش هايكون فيه المشاكل الي بنشوفها حاليا للاسف ..ولكن اولا يجب ان تصلي لمعونه وارشاد الرب لان الهنا اوصانا قائلا "اطلبوا تجدوا..اسالوا تعطوا..اقرعوا يفتح لكم"فالصلاه من اجل الارشاد والمعونه من الرب يسوع لتقريب خطيبك من كلمه الرب شئ اساسي..وكوني متاكده انه كل ما تطلبينه بلايمان يعطي لكي لان العالم كله يزول ولاحرف من الناموس...كمان لما تكونو مع بعض اتكلمي عن المسيحيه  وعن وصايا الرب يسوع المسيح والانجيل وحاولي تعلميه عن المسيحيه وتجذبيه الي ايات الانجيل..حتي لو عنده شغل كتير ممكن يفرغ شويه وقت لربنا..وبعدها شويه شويه لما يتعود علي الكلام معاكي والمشاركه في الكلام مسيحيات اعرضي عليه انكم تروحر الكنيسه*

*الرب يسوع المسيح يكون معكم ويسعدكم ويعم بروحه بينكم وينور قلبه واعينه الي طريقه*

*سلام الرب يسوع معك اختي الحبيبه وارجو ان الرب يسوع يجعل الكلام سبب بركه لكي ولخطيبك*​


----------

